# OBS Virtual Cam to Discord



## danielharris02 (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm running OBS 26.0.2 (64bit) on macOS Mojave 10.14.2.
I'm running the latest version of Discord.

The new Start Virtual Camera button hasn't displayed below Start Streaming & Recording, but it has shown up under Tools > Start Virtual Camera. This may have been the OBS-VirtualCam MAC I installed.

My goal is to Livestream a Logic Session onto Discord for my band members. However, when I go onto Discord the OBS Virtual Camera does not display under Video Settings > Camera.

I've been able to successfully use the Virtual Camera on Zoom.

Would anyone be able to pinpoint what my problem might be? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mommocmoc (Dec 23, 2020)

I have the same issue.
On Discord, there's no virtual cam on Mac OS(I checked on Windows, there's a virtual cam.)
Is there anyone who solve this?


----------



## dpflug (Dec 24, 2020)

Same issue. Discord not showing OBS virtual cam as an option. Running OBS 26.1.0 64 bit & Mojave 10.14.6. This would solve a lot when it comes to Logic and Discord streaming.


----------



## wookayin (Dec 24, 2020)

Please read https://github.com/johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam/wiki/Compatibility and https://github.com/johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam/issues/4. You can also find log messages about why the DAL plugin gets rejected in Console.app logs (or run the application from Terminal).


----------



## mommocmoc (Dec 26, 2020)

wookayin said:


> Please read https://github.com/johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam/wiki/Compatibility and https://github.com/johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam/issues/4. You can also find log messages about why the DAL plugin gets rejected in Console.app logs (or run the application from Terminal).


I solve the problem from that link.

Try this on Terminal.app and restart discord.

```
sudo codesign --remove-signature /Applications/Discord.app/Contents/Frameworks/Discord\ Helper\ \(GPU\).app /Applications/Discord.app/Contents/Frameworks/Discord\ Helper\ \(Plugin\).app /Applications/Discord.app/Contents/Frameworks/Discord\ Helper\ \(Renderer\).app /Applications/Discord.app/Contents/Frameworks/Discord\ Helper.app
```


----------



## moshayan26 (Jan 21, 2021)

i made an account to say thank you i've been trying to fix it for soo long and it work thanks a lot


----------



## vitsca (Jan 27, 2021)

HI .. thanks for the suggestions but was not able to work around the problem. Virtual cam works for Teams, Zoom but with discord 0.0.261, OBS 26.1.2 and Mac OSX Bug Sur (11.1), it is not working: it shows a blank screen .. 
Thanks for any further indication.. in advance!


----------



## Sharkspurr (Feb 6, 2021)

I, too, just made an account here so that I could spew forth thanks on getting this issue fixed. I'm ... giddy ... now. OBS --> Discord Paaaarrrrtttaaaay!


----------



## StorminWolf (Feb 9, 2021)

Works for me :) Running OBS 26.1.2 64 bit on Mac OSX Big Sur 11.1, though an update is imminent to 11.2


----------



## RedHenMedia (Feb 17, 2021)

Yes! totally worked. Big Sur 11.2.1 with newest OBS / Discord. Note: You do have to have Xcode installed or the command won't work. If you don't have it you can download either from the app store or command line <- Not sure if this was mentioned yet.


----------



## Franz Musca (Feb 18, 2021)

mommocmoc said:


> I solve the problem from that link.
> 
> Try this on Terminal.app and restart discord.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeperOfMaps (Apr 17, 2021)

I just want to say thank you very much for posting the trick about the code sign --remove-signature. It has made all of the virtual cameras (OBS and Snapcam) visible to Discord. :)


----------



## georgmierau (Apr 19, 2021)

Works perfectly fine with OBS 26.1.2 on macOS 11.2.3! But I had to install xcode first:

```
xcode-select --install
```


----------



## LeeMahn (Jul 7, 2021)

Works great.  Thanks!


----------



## Bichela (Aug 3, 2021)

worked perfectly! just what I needed! saved the script in case I need it again.


----------



## rezvanpasya (Nov 9, 2021)

After putting on the code, than im having trouble on screen sharing


----------



## TheShadowG (Dec 19, 2021)

mommocmoc said:


> I solve the problem from that link.
> 
> Try this on Terminal.app and restart discord.
> 
> ...



Hi, this worked for me, there a way to do this on other programs like safari or zoom?


----------



## trancenebula (Jan 2, 2022)

nice ! going to try this soon. hope it works. i can use it fine in discord through the webpage. it’s just the app that doesn’t show the virtual camera.


----------



## BenMitchell (Jan 3, 2022)

Does anyone know how to get this to work with Discord Canary? Currently only the canary build is built to run natively on M1. It has a load of performance advantages.

I am using OBS compiled for M1 as well as Discord Canary.

But when I unsign the Discord Canary Helper (GPU).app, Discord will refuse to launch:


```
benmitchell@Scylla ~ % /Applications/Discord\ Canary.app/Contents/MacOS/Discord\ Canary                                                       
DiscordCanary 0.0.279
Starting app.
Starting updater.
[Modules] Modules initializing
[Modules] Distribution: remote
[Modules] Host updates: enabled
[Modules] Module updates: enabled
[Modules] Module install path: /Users/benmitchell/Library/Application Support/discordcanary/0.0.279/modules
[Modules] Module installed file path: /Users/benmitchell/Library/Application Support/discordcanary/0.0.279/modules/installed.json
[Modules] Module download path: /Users/benmitchell/Library/Application Support/discordcanary/0.0.279/modules/pending
Jan  3 17:54:37  Discord Canary[5405] <Error>: write failed: Broken pipe
Jan  3 17:54:37  Discord Canary[5405] <Error>: SeatbeltExecClient: write buffer length failed.
Jan  3 17:54:37  Discord Canary[5405] <Error>: SeatbeltExecClient: Writing the serialized profile failed.
Jan  3 17:54:37  Discord Canary[5405] <Error>: write failed: Broken pipe
Jan  3 17:54:37  Discord Canary[5405] <Error>: SeatbeltExecClient: write buffer failed.
Jan  3 17:54:37  Discord Canary[5405] <Error>: SeatbeltExecClient: Writing the serialized profile failed.
[5405:0103/175437.194720:FATAL:gpu_data_manager_impl_private.cc(415)] GPU process isn't usable. Goodbye.
zsh: trace trap  /Applications/Discord\ Canary.app/Contents/MacOS/Discord\ Canary
```


----------



## BenMitchell (Jan 3, 2022)

BenMitchell said:


> Does anyone know how to get this to work with Discord Canary? Currently only the canary build is built to run natively on M1. It has a load of performance advantages.
> 
> I am using OBS compiled for M1 as well as Discord Canary.
> 
> ...




Edit:

Discord canary requires a signature, but It doesn't matter if it is valid. Doing this solved my issue.

Firstly, revert back to the default discord canary, download it from discord and do not modify it.
Secondly, open it, sign in and use it. Once you're logged in and everything then quit it and open terminal and run:


```
sudo codesign --remove-signature /Applications/Discord\ Canary.app/Contents/Frameworks/Discord\ Canary\ Helper\ \(Renderer\).app

sudo codesign -s - /Applications/Discord\ Canary.app/Contents/Frameworks/Discord\ Canary\ Helper\ \(Renderer\).app
```


----------



## fedegratti (Jun 2, 2022)

BenMitchell said:


> Edit:
> 
> Discord canary requires a signature, but It doesn't matter if it is valid. Doing this solved my issue.
> 
> ...


This solution worked for me! 
Thank you!!


----------



## beach24xox (Jun 24, 2022)

Okay so I used the codes in the Discord Terminal. It works but then it won't let me open discord at all. I've tried everything imaginable and I'm starting to think that maybe the updated version won't work with this code anymore. It always worked in the past but now it is not. Any solutions?


----------



## beach24xox (Jul 22, 2022)

BenMitchell said:


> Edit:
> 
> Discord canary requires a signature, but It doesn't matter if it is valid. Doing this solved my issue.
> 
> ...


It says there is no such file. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## errorflash (Jul 23, 2022)

I have the same Problem. No earlier Solution works.


----------



## chrisallen8888 (Aug 17, 2022)

beach24xox said:


> It says there is no such file. What am I doing wrong?


same here as of August. something definitely changed. any solutions? this was crucial to my business :|

it also seems while OBS is running, Discord doesn't pick up any of my cameras (which are being used by OBS). this worked before as well.

hmm. reinstalled Discord main app, everything is up to date. no ideas.


----------



## Mark Weiss (Aug 18, 2022)

I started Virtual Camera in OBS, but discord only shows "Default Camera" as the only option on its dropdown menu. How do I access the OBS virtual camera in Discord?


----------



## JohnyRingo (Nov 6, 2022)

BenMitchell said:


> Edit:
> 
> Discord canary requires a signature, but It doesn't matter if it is valid. Doing this solved my issue.
> 
> ...


this was a huge help man! I had to modify the terminal code to remove the "canary" to make it apply the settings for the standard Universal Discord app. I'm on M1 btw. Thank you very much!!


----------

